# BMX Freestylers!



## Shawn (Oct 22, 2007)

Back in the 80's, I was huge into BMX freestylin' as I was into skating and I had a Dyno black freestyle bike (my bro had a chrome GT Performer identical to this except his had spokes). Both bikes are long gone and i've been wanting to get back into it. I love that shit. I want this bike. 

Vintage Blue Old School GT Performer BMX Bike 87 or 88 - (eBay item 230182058677 end time Oct-22-07 18:20:48 PDT)


----------



## Stitch (Oct 22, 2007)

Wait, how does a bike wheel work without spokes?


----------



## Ken (Oct 22, 2007)

I was big time into BMX too. I had a chrome GT. Somewhere between 7th and 9th grade I got WAY too tall for it though.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, the chrome ones are slick! I want a Pro Performer and I think in any color will do. I'm going to keep a lookout and see what comes up. These blue ones are nice and I see them pop up all the time.


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2007)

Fuck yeah dude, I was a huge BMX freestyler when I was a kid.  I had mostly Haro's and Redlines. When I first met Steve actually, he came to my house in his car and met me on my freestyle bike. 

Remember the PK ripper? 

Edit: The last bike I had before ending my freestyle days was a Bully:







I was the super cool kid for having such a rare bike with a bashguard.


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2007)

Damn this site brings back memories. I had one of these too.


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2007)

...And one of these. Man, I miss those days.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 23, 2007)

damn that GT is 80s lol

mag wheel ftw and ftl lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2007)

My 'bro had this:






This site is fucking great. 

Welcome to BMXMUSEUM.com


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> damn that GT is 80s lol
> 
> mag wheel ftw and ftl lol



Fuck you dude, Mags were the shit back in the day. Shawn and I were gettin' rad before you were even born. Recognize.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 23, 2007)

they were the shit until you cracked them in half


----------



## Shawn (Oct 23, 2007)

The most damage I ever did was when I was doing a cherrypicker and the bike hit the pavement fast, scuffed it up pretty good. That was my black Dyno which you can see scratches and dings easily. I don't think i'll be doing much freestyling when I get another one, mostly just to have as a collector's item.


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> they were the shit until you cracked them in half



Fuck that. Cracking a mag meant that you were going for something awesome, like the perfect miami hopper.  It was a badge of honor.


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2007)

Shawn said:


> The most damage I ever did was when I was doing a cherrypicker and the bike hit the pavement fast, scuffed it up pretty good. That was my black Dyno which you can see scratches and dings easily. I don't think i'll be doing much freestyling when I get another one, mostly just to have as a collector's item.



I'm too old and too heavy to freestyle.  Those were the best days of my life though.


----------



## EclecticFinn (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice find. Seeing that really brought back flashbacks as I had a Performar that same color. I had different wheels and also upgraded to an ACS Rotor for the sweet bar spinning tricks!


----------



## Leon (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm too old and too heavy to freestyle.  Those were the best days of my life though.



too old and too heavy? get fit!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> Fuck that. Cracking a mag meant that you were going for something awesome, like the perfect miami hopper.  It was a badge of honor.


hey man I was poor, lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 23, 2007)

I had haro's and a diamondback..


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 23, 2007)

i raced for se,had pk,quadangle,om flyer,i still have a skyway ta,with graphite tuffs.


----------



## Ken (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm too old and too heavy to freestyle.  Those were the best days of my life though.





I remember the PK Ripper. I bought the frame and forks from some kid and carried the fuckers home in the rain. Polishied Aluminum finish FTW. I also had a couple of Redlines, and a mongoose.

The perfect Sunday was me in the driveway, my bike in pieces, cleaning and taking care of my bike after riding and jumping all day Saturday. Those were the days.

I wasn't as good as some of the other kids, but I had fun all the same. Dirt never tasted so good. 

:dreamy:


----------



## Shawn (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, that Bully is pretty slick, Chris, I love the oldschool Haros too but I never liked Redlines much, mostly the racing BMX bikes anyhow. There were a few Redlines (freestyle bikes) that were slick though. I'd love to get an oldchool Haro or a Kuwahara but I love the GTs, always have been my favs. 

 The PK Ripper! I remember those too. That site is pretty cool too, brings back memories.


----------



## RonGriff (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah I remember your brother's chrome GT Performer bike...whatever happened to that?


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 23, 2007)

hey !!! this does bring back memorie's ...Chris is going nostalgic like hell ...I can relate cuz those where the good ol'years all fun all day no stress no problems ,chick's & booze .....ah......\m/ the bike is awesome Great find , if I didn't have to pay the morgage this month i'd grab it with out thinking twice . Go for it Shawn .


----------



## Shawn (Oct 23, 2007)

RonGriff said:


> Yeah I remember your brother's chrome GT Performer bike...whatever happened to that?



It got stolen in 1994. 

Sadly, part of it could've been my fault too, as mine was stolen the same year within a few months apart. Fucking Lewiston punks!  That was an '87 World Performer and he paid 500+ for it back in 1988 in Japan. My Dyno was like 350-400 and I liked his bike alot better. Although his had spokes and my black Dyno had black mags (mags FTW!) I still liked his bike way more.

Bill (Lailer75) actually had a white Skyway and that was slick too. 

I am definitely going to get an oldschool GT Performer in the next month or so, Alex.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 24, 2007)

\m/ hell ya!!!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, man.  I kinda want this. 

GT Pro Freestyle Tour - DayGlo PINK - RARE - (eBay item 110183597324 end time Oct-28-07 17:57:12 PDT)


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Oh, man.  I kinda want this.
> 
> GT Pro Freestyle Tour - DayGlo PINK - RARE - (eBay item 110183597324 end time Oct-28-07 17:57:12 PDT)



this bike is rad !!  






DID they make this bike in lockness green .


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Oh, man.  I kinda want this.
> 
> GT Pro Freestyle Tour - DayGlo PINK - RARE - (eBay item 110183597324 end time Oct-28-07 17:57:12 PDT)



 great bike and not $$$$


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 24, 2007)

this is the one I was talking about Haro master ......fond memories of this bike .


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 24, 2007)

my dad got this for me back in 1983 






not this one but something very close tro it .


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 24, 2007)

this is the last one ...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 24, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> my dad got this for me back in 1983
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit those tires rule

that all-chrome hutch 24 is fucking nuts: HUTCH XL24 all chrome BMX SHOW BIKE - (eBay item 110182467637 end time Oct-25-07 18:00:00 PDT)


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 24, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> holy shit those tyres rule



Yupp !!! blue & chrome wicked color combo


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> this is the one I was talking about Haro master ......fond memories of this bike .



 I knew someone who owned one. Those were really cool. I like those 5 spoke mags better than the 6 spokes mags too actually. 

I wouldn't mind getting a Haro Master but if I did, i'd regret not getting a GT Pro Performer.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2007)

I had this only in black with black mags. I miss that bike.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2007)

I found my dream bike.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL!! This is the one Shawn , can't get any whiter than this \m/ awesome bike too seems mint like hell . don't snooze on this one . 

and you have to put MUSHROOM handles (grips ) to be deemed a true 80's BMX


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 24, 2007)

i had a shit lod of bikes back in the day,how bout' a jmc black shadow?robinsons?race inc?torker?my first bmx was a panda.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 25, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> LOL!! This is the one Shawn , can't get any whiter than this \m/ awesome bike too seems mint like hell . don't snooze on this one .
> 
> and you have to put MUSHROOM handles (grips ) to be deemed a true 80's BMX



It's not for sale.  I tell you what though, as soon as I see one on ebay like it, i'm going for it. I'd love to have a white one. I still think i'll go for a blue one as well. 



poisonelvis said:


> i had a shit lod of bikes back in the day,how bout' a jmc black shadow?robinsons?race inc?torker?my first bmx was a panda.



I remember those, especially the Torkers. Those were pretty cool.


----------



## lailer75 (Oct 25, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> this is the last one ...


i`m working on a build like this now. i had a white street beat, but always wanted the green. sadly my white Skyway was stolen (probably the same assholes that took Shawn`s brothers )





i`m also workin on this (little by little)


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 25, 2007)

street beat, but always wanted the green. sadly my white Skyway was stolen (probably the same assholes that took Shawn`s brothers )

I hope you find the Guy &  is head on the concrete ...unleashe the


----------



## Shawn (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, Bill that Skyway project and Kuwahara project you have going is going to be SLICK! 

Alex, there's no way in hell we'll ever find out who stole our bikes. There were alot of these punks who actually collected stolen bikes but they are long gone. 

In the next couple weeks here, I will be buying a GT Pro Performer. I thought about buying a frame and building which would be fun but i'd rather have the whole thing.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 27, 2007)

Rebuilding a Haro Master would be awesome but expensive! 

NOS 1986 Haro Master Freestyler Frame Set Headset WOW ! - (eBay item 190165958110 end time Oct-29-07 19:03:29 PDT)







Nice frame though, the Haro Master was always one of my favorites. Thought about getting this but I don't think I could settle for a Haro FSX, it is nice though.


----------



## RonGriff (Oct 27, 2007)

I like this but the color isnt my thing.

BMXmuseum.com Bikes / Kuwahara / 1987 Kuwahara Exhibitionist frame fork and bars / Kuwahara / 1987 Kuwahara Exhibitionist frame fork and bars

I had a Redline back in the day....never freestyled though.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yup !! that Haro nos is very tempting but mucho $$$$$ so I assume the complete BIKE would be $1000.00+ finished . Danm nice though


----------



## Shawn (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, having a Haro Master and a GT Performer would be nice too, as it's hard to decide between the 2.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 27, 2007)

Shawn said:


>



 Now those are Fine Bmx's


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 27, 2007)

If my memory serves me correct but... the stock ROTOR on the GT'S was better than the Haro & Redline I think ..hum..... I maybe wrong but I do not think so . do you remember .


----------



## Jason (Oct 27, 2007)

Shawn I have found with BMX its like guitars it is much more expensive to build them rather than just buying them completed.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> Shawn I have found with BMX its like guitars it is much more expensive to build them rather than just buying them completed.



 Plus it takes alot of time. Alot of these people who restore them do absolutely good work though. 

I've even thought about getting this but it's in bad shape and it would need to be refinished and powder coated.  






Alex, i'm not sure but I know those Haros don't have the Gyro which I like better, like the GT Performers, still very nice bikes though. I think a Haro Freestyler should be one to have in a collection too.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh, man! So tempting. 

RESTORED GT PERFORMER PROJECT - (eBay item 140173085544 end time Nov-03-07 18:01:48 PDT)


----------



## skinhead (Oct 28, 2007)

I used to BMX a lot. I still have a 2000s a yellow Dyno Zone with Primo pedals. Those days were amazing, also the crashes. I had a surgery too


----------



## Shawn (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice, Frank. My Dyno was the shit too, I could've easily bought a GT Performer frame and used all the GT parts on it, it was like a cheaper GT but with the all GT parts. 

I'm working at getting this. I will bid when the time is right.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 29, 2007)

God, those golden years. I want to ride again, but i'm not in shape


----------



## Shawn (Oct 29, 2007)

Get one, Frankie! Hell, just to have one for display would be awesome. 

I want to start collecting these damn things. Alot cheaper than collecting Mustangs, you know?


----------



## RonGriff (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is a nice one...brings back memories....RAD!!!!! 

REDLINE SERIES-THREE VINTAGE BMX BICYCLE SERIES 3 RAD!! - (eBay item 220165182132 end time Nov-03-07 12:21:20 PDT)


----------



## skinhead (Oct 29, 2007)

Guy, you are more vintage than me. When i started riding it was a lot of brands, Hoffman bikes, Haro, GT, Mamouth (argentinian BMXs), DK, etc. 

I would love to have a GT Performer with DK Iron Cross pedals


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 30, 2007)

man how i miss them days,me i was a ramp guy,limited flatlands skills but loved tail whip airs[matt hoffman is/was my fav all time rider]had a haro sport for a long time.then i got a hoffman condor.im 33 and still have the condor


----------

